# Brand new spring baby!



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

We were out driving looking for firewood and saw a brand new calf, must have been born very recently! It could barely walk. Definitely a sign of spring 








And some pussywillows in the snow..








And a brave grouse ...


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Come on Spring.Here in Denver, Snow, Cold ,Snow, Yesterday, little over 9.5 in.at the house, all my fur babies are bitching at each other. They go out side , too cold, and snow is too deep for 4 of them, more snow on the way for tomorrow, don't know why it's getting to them this year. any way this too shall pass, hope has a new name- Spring on the way, Soon, Please Soon.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...I so hope you are right! We are so over winter, I cannot even say it clear enough. Yuck, yuck and yuck!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Love to see the ***** Willow buds coming, eh? Next will be the Forsythia. And then the Lilac. Mmmmmm.... 

I think it's only a couple more weeks 'til daylite savings time... here in Ontario, at least. I am sooooo looking forward to longer days. :cool2:

ETA: Thank Dawg for safe software, eh?  lol


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

As your spring approaches ,so does our winter we are already into winter! Your early baby is so cute.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

So many of your pictures seem to be in Tulameen, have you moved there full time now or?!? Neat pics!

Rebecca


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> So many of your pictures seem to be in Tulameen, have you moved there full time now or?!? Neat pics!
> 
> Rebecca


We are here as much as DH allows us to be. The dogs !:love2::love2:LOVE! the freedom ... no leashes, no fences and friendly neighbours  And the Poodle loves the snow ...


----------

